# Was this a cat?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like a cat box to me.

Not all cats have small paws, A polidactile cat has much larger feet.

Polidactile means many toes in latin, and they have up to a dozen toes per paw, bot most are 8 to 10 per paw.

ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I opened this thread expecting to see this:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe this guy?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"Along with the panther, the *wild* bobcat is one of two predatory *big cats native* to the *Florida* region. The bobcat is more common and much smaller than the panther, which is rarely sighted in the *wild*. Bobcats are found throughout the state from the deepest swamps to suburban backyards."

mom&me

Darn, lost the link. I don't know of any other animal that buries its waste. But, don't know if the bigger cats do. Those are long thin claws.

"Cats aren't the only *ones* who bury their waste to throw off *predators* and settle *territory disputes armadillos*, *woodchucks*, *minks* and some other *weasels* are also known to cover their excrement. Mar 23, 2011" Live Science


Armadillo? :}


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Armadillo? :}


Yeah, you know, Texas Speed Bumps.


----------

